# Jay415's Alumacraft MV1648



## Jay415

*Links to Posts with Pictures*

_Finished boat_
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=22353&start=180#p246040

_Livewell_
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=22353&p=247011#p246940

*Original Post*
I've enjoyed seeing so many of these mods, that I figured it was time to start my own. I've looked for a Jon Boat for a while but everything worth while sells QUICK! So I decided to go with the Alumacraft MV1648 with a 20" transom. The decision was made with the help of some fellow users on this site. I found a 2010 leftover and got a pretty good deal on it as compared to the 2012 models. I took the boat out for some unmodified trials and I definitely made the right choice. Now my fishing season is coming to a close, so now is the time I go into production mode and hopefully have it ready for early spring!

The first pic is the day I brought home and my fishing partner was looking it over.






I couldn't wait to get started so I put together a mockup of the front deck, with bow mount Minn Kota Edge 45 foot control TM.





I bought a 1999 9.9hp Johnson motor for when I run gas. Motor prob has less than 10 hrs on it.

















My plans are to place 2 batteries in the stern for the bow mount TM and run 6 gauge wire to it from a battery switch. And also a TM plug on the transom for when I go electric only with a Minn Kota Edura C2 55 in place of the Johnson.

I mocked up a new idea for the front deck where I went out 3 ribs instead of 2. Added 2 Tempress 1317 Hatch Lids and a pedestal for a seat. I think I like this better. This is probably how I'm going to do it. And that will leave plenty of storage.


----------



## jasper60103

That's a very nice boat. Enjoy! =D>


----------



## fool4fish1226

Keep us updated with lots of pics. Looks like you are off to a great start


----------



## Jay415

So I started building the pieces of the front deck. Since I decided to make it bigger than my original mock up I had to recut all new pieces. I still have a few small support pieces to do. Now I need opinions on my hatch covers. Which way should I position them? The left hatch will be restricted on how much it can be opened in both positions when the TM is in the stowed position. But it will be one big compartment with 2 hatches, so that shouldn't matter too much.

Here is the start of my supports and the full deck.









Ok now which way would you lay out the hatch lids?
1?













or 2?













I'm leaning towards option 1, but they will be positioned very close to the pedestal base because of the spacing of the supports.


----------



## Ride_Klein

Great project. Nice to see such a clean boat being improved. I vote option 2 on the hatches because it looks like it would you easier access to the depth of that hatch front to back, and be a little easier to access if you were seated. Either one will work well.


----------



## Jay415

Thanks!
I think your right. Now that I look at the pic of option 1 from the bow view. I'd have to reach over the lid if I was standing on the deck.


----------



## Jay415

Added more supports today which seem plenty strong enough.


----------



## Firescooby

I vote option 2 as well. Also, how will these hold up to being stepped on? In the place they are, I can see them getting stepped on quite often.


----------



## Jay415

They are very well made and are designed to be stepped on. So it should be fine. I'll post pics of me stepping on them when I cut the holes. I will let you know how they hold up. I think option 2 is what I'm gonna do.


----------



## hotshotinn

I liked looking at your picture.the 1648 is agood size


----------



## Jay415

Firescooby said:


> I vote option 2 as well. Also, how will these hold up to being stepped on? In the place they are, I can see them getting stepped on quite often.


OK everything is just pieced together with NO screws right now. Balancing and bouncing on and around the hatch cover and there is no flex at all! Very impressed.
As you can see I went with option 2 and I will be able to open the left hatch a little more than I thought. So far so good and now I have plenty of storage!


----------



## Ride_Klein

Looks great.


----------



## Jay415

My son thinks I made him a cuddy cabin! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jay415

a few more pics


----------



## cetaws6

Man that looks nice, will look awesome when the carpet gets put on. I'm looking for the same size boat, keep the pics coming.


----------



## bguy

Jay415 said:


> a few more pics


where did you get the door and frame assy's ? 
local store or internet site.


----------



## Jay415

Cabelas they are made by Tempress. They come in all different sizes. Mine are the 1317 model which is 13" x 17" 
https://www.cabelas.com/product/Tempress174-1317-Access-Hatch-with-Cam-Latch/737552.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch.cmd%3Fform_state%3DsearchForm%26N%3D0%26fsch%3Dtrue%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3DTempress%26x%3D0%26y%3D0%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%2BProducts&Ntt=Tempress&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products


----------



## fool4fish1226

Very clean work =D> Coming along nicely


----------



## Jay415

After determining exactly where I was going to put the trolling motor, I cut a 2x8 to be attached under the deck. And then another 2x8 on top of the deck. This way when I bolt the TM down I will have plenty of wood for the bolts to bite into.


----------



## Jay415

I haven't touched the boat in about a month, but I just got an early Christmas present to boost motivation! Boy, I can't wait til spring!!!


----------



## bguy

i would be glad to have you stop by. im trying to work on it a little at a time. i was just checking out your 2 doors and seat mount just the other day. what thickness did you use for your deck? here is what im working on. red is 2x2 , yellow is 2x4. black is seat location.


----------



## Jay415

bguy said:


> i would be glad to have you stop by. im trying to work on it a little at a time. i was just checking out your 2 doors and seat mount just the other day. what thickness did you use for your deck? here is what im working on. red is 2x2 , yellow is 2x4. black is seat location.


I used 5/8" for the upper deck where I have the seat and the hatch lids. It's plenty strong enough. I also made sure the the supports ran under the seat plate on both sides so I can lag bolt right through. I'll be done with my final coat of waterproofing by tomorrow and hopefully carpeting soon. On the lower decks that sit directly on the boat ribs I'm using 1/2".


----------



## Jay415

I started some assembly today. I am mounting an onboard charger on the inside of the vertical wall of my front deck. I really don't want to see the bolts on the outside over the carpet. So I installed T-nut on the inside wall and threaded bolt from the outside in with fender washers and high strength thread lock. Then I will carpet right over the bolt heads so they are not exposed. On the inside I will mount the battery charger by just adding washers and nylon lock nuts on the bolt ends.
I could have just used the T-nut on the outside and carpeted over the T-nuts, but I didn't for 2 reasons. 1: There is a good chance they will strip themselves out of the wood over time. 2: I didn't want to leave any chance of them pulling through. I wanted fender washer to spread out the load on the bolt. This way the T-nut aren't really taking any load. They are just holding the bolts in place until the nuts secure the charger.

Outside






Inside





fit test of charger


----------



## Jay415

I started carpeting and after many tests, I decided to used 2 different kinds of adhesives. Here are my adhesive tests. https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=22430

I am going to use both Henry's 263 Waterproof Outdoor Carpet Adhesive and Dap Contact Cement. The reason I am using 2 different adhesives is because Henry's 263 is easy to trowel on and is forgiving with it's set time. I am using that for the large flat areas. Then after that sets up, I will use contact cement to wrap the edges. Contact cement is better for this because of the instant grab.

So far the only piece I carpeted is the spacer the goes on the bow for my TM. This was made out of 2 pieces of 1/2" plywood, waterproofed then glued together with contact cement and glued the carpet on with contact cement. Contact cement was perfect for this because I was able to cut the carpet flush to the bottom with no wrap. This way when I mount it there won't be an spaces underneath.


----------



## Jay415

Here I go on the rest! Cutting carpet.............





This piece isn't waterproofed yet I need to trim it a little. It fits prefect, but I have to trim it to allow the carpet to wrap.


----------



## JonBoatfever

That looks great! How well does that 9.9 push that boat? Does it Plane out?


----------



## Jay415

JonBoatfever said:


> That looks great! How well does that 9.9 push that boat? Does it Plane out?


Thanks! The 9.9 is plenty for now. It really doesn't lift the bow much at all, so I don't think you can really consider it planing. From my trial run I couldn't tell how much (if any) it lifted the boat out of the water on plane, but I don't think so. I had me, my 4 y/o, a full 6 gallon tank, an emergency TM and battery and I got 19.7mph on the gps. I'll report again after mods.

Here's the only time I had it out with this motor so far. It was for a test run with my son. It was a test run for him too! his first time! :mrgreen:
[youtube]kp4Am0TnVZw[/youtube]


----------



## Jay415

I starting installing all my waterproofed supports for the Bow deck. I used SS screws and just for a little extra I put some 3M 4200 on the bottom of the boards that go over the aluminum deck. Especially on the TM mount! Then I dry fit the deck top before I carpet it just to make sure everything fits as expected. I decided to do the deck top and the vertical in 2 pieces for ease of installation and carpeting. I'm letting the top deck overhang about 1/2"-3/4" past the vertical upright the same way the existing benches overhang.






Dry Fit





TM Mount


----------



## bulldog

Looks great so far!! Your son looked like he enjoyed himself, that is for sure.


----------



## jasper60103

Jay415 said:


> JonBoatfever said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looks great! How well does that 9.9 push that boat? Does it Plane out?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! The 9.9 is plenty for now. *It really doesn't lift the bow much at all, so I don't think you can really consider it planing. From my trial run I couldn't tell how much (if any) it lifted the boat out of the water on plane, but I don't think so. * I had me, my 4 y/o, a full 6 gallon tank, an emergency TM and battery and I got 19.7mph on the gps. I'll report again after mods...
Click to expand...


Looks like you're going fast enough to plane out. Move the trim pin out 1 hole from the transom and see what happens.


----------



## Jay415

jasper60103 said:


> Looks like you're going fast enough to plane out. Move the trim pin out 1 hole from the transom and see what happens.



I moved the trim pin through all 5 holes and I couldn't figure out which was best. How do I figure it out?


----------



## Brine

What a great vid to have little man's first run in the boat! 

I wish I had done the same!


----------



## Jay415

Brine said:


> What a great vid to have little man's first run in the boat!
> 
> I wish I had done the same!


Thanks! I'm glad I got it also, he had such a great time. He can't wait to go fishing on it in the spring.


----------



## Jay415

Bow deck just about finished just a couple of things to mount and wires to run then I'll finish the floors.













Here you can see where I mounted the onboard charger.





Here you can see how I did the deck in 2 pieces and let it overhang a little. Also you can see the bumps in the carpet from the onboard charger bolts that I carpeted over.





Bow TM in deployed





Bow TM stowed





possible location for the Humminbird


----------



## Lennyg3

Looks like it's coming along very nice! great work man!


----------



## Jay415

Nice spot for the GPS puck. Almost right above where the transducer is going to be mounted.


----------



## Jay415

It's scary drilling holes in your brand new boat, but this bilge pump port looks great!


----------



## gillhunter

Jay415 said:


> It's scary drilling holes in your brand new boat, but this bilge pump port looks great!
> 
> Only the first one, then it gets easier. :LOL2: The boat's looking great. Which bilge did you install?


----------



## Jay415

Thanks! I didn't yet but I have Rule 360gph laying around that works fine. So I'm just gonna use that for now. I'm just gonna glue it down with 4200 sealant. Easy to change out in the future. I have to get the heat gun out to soften the hose. I was getting kinks when I tried to route it. The garage is getting a little cold.


----------



## Jay415

I'm having a problem putting in a larger bilge pump because of the size of the gas tank. The 360 barely fits.


----------



## Ride_Klein

Great job Dad! Nothing better than sharing it with your kids. 

You're definitely planing out. Sounds like you built a nice balanced boat if you're not getting a ton of bow rise.


----------



## Jay415

Ride_Klein said:


> Great job Dad! Nothing better than sharing it with your kids.
> 
> You're definitely planing out. Sounds like you built a nice balanced boat if you're not getting a ton of bow rise.


Thanks! I won't know until spring how the motor pushes the boat after mods. My test was bare boat and an emergency TM and battery. Hoping for at least 15mph


----------



## Jay415

Mounted the Transducer today. Drilling holes in your new boat below the water line? YIKES! I think I did a good enough job! I Hope! Mounted with the supplied screws and sealed with 4200 marine sealant in every hole.

Inside view of transducer mount screws






hole for running the transducer wire through hull









Finished! A little messy with the sealant though.


----------



## Jay415

Some Views of the Fish Finder. Of course its in Simulation mode. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jay415

I wired up the Perko battery switch today. This switch is for the Bow TM only so I can choose either or both batteries. The battery boxes I used have built in 60 amp breakers on each box that feed the battery terminals I used.

I drilled a hole in the transom support at the same level as the rib on the transom. I did this on both sides.





Then I inserted rubber grommets to protect the wire from the aluminum edges.





The wires run nicely through the rib, protected and not seen.





I crimped every connection and then used marine shrink tube.





I am mounting the Perko switch onto the transom and even though the connectors won't come in contact with the surface aluminum the switch is mounted to, I still felt the need to add a little extra protection from the terminals shorting together. So I added a dab of liquid electrical tape the the terminal ends for insulation.





Battery 1 all finished





and here is Battery 2 and how the wires are ran through the transom supports.


----------



## shmelty

The boat is coming along great! =D>


----------



## Ride_Klein

That's going to be a fish get'n machine.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Very nice project real clean work =D>


----------



## Jay415

THANK GUYS!
I mounted the switch panel to the front deck this morning. The way I cut the hole was a little risky because I had to be precise or It either wouldn't fit or wouldn't be straight. I took my time and it came out just right. I did this instead of using the supplied template because I didn't like how close the screw holes were to the cutout on the template. Drilling the holes also added strength because I put the Cigarette lighter receptacle in after mounting the plate so the lock nut is on the outside of the plywood instead of going through the plywood.


----------



## Jay415

Lots of corrugated tubing to neaten things up and add protection to the wires!


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Jay415 said:


> I moved the trim pin through all 5 holes and I couldn't figure out which was best. How do I figure it out?


Beautiful work Jay, esp. the neat layout. A while back you asked about motor trim (which changes with weight distribution).
Now that you have that wammy jammy Humminbird GPS mounted, you can get an accurate reading on speed as you try different
trim settings. Be sure to check both upwind and down wind for an average if top end is what you are looking for. Hole shot is
another matter as you will notice that change as well. Jerry


----------



## Jay415

Thanks, Jerry! I'll be sure to try that in the spring when I'm all finished.


----------



## fullpage

This is great =D> . I got a 1448 flat for christmas and I love the ideas from this build. One question: how did you attach the frame to the boat at the back of the deck? (near the vertical drop). Also, what type of screws did you use to attach 2 X 4s to the existing aluminum platform? Stainless, sheet metal? What size?

Thanks a bunch!!! 

Paul


----------



## Jay415

fullpage said:


> This is great =D> . I got a 1448 flat for christmas and I love the ideas from this build. One question: how did you attach the frame to the boat at the back of the deck? (near the vertical drop). Also, what type of screws did you use to attach 2 X 4s to the existing aluminum platform? Stainless, sheet metal? What size?
> 
> Thanks a bunch!!!
> 
> Paul


I used both #10x2 1/2" and #8x1 1/4" stainless decking screws for all the decking assembly. At the back of the deck the actual supports are not secured to the boat directly. They are attached to the plywood and the plywood is then secured to the boat. (side of the rib) The top deck overlaps the vertical plywood which gives it a lot of strength. Because the downward pressure is forced onto the plywood and not just the screws in the supports.
Also the center vertical 2x4 is just held in place being attached to the plywood. Then the downward force from the center supports that in turn hold the weight of the seat and the person on it, is transferred to that 2x4 and plywood, and eventually down to the bottom of the boat. 
It was the strongest way I came up with, for the lightest weight with wood.
Oh yea and due to the inward slant of the gunnels the weight distribution is also pushed onto the walls of the boat a little too.


----------



## JonBoatfever

I noticed your control panel has a switch for your fish finder, dont wire It into the switch beause it causes interferance with other thins such as lights, or bilge. I made that mistake, and yet to fix it.


----------



## Jay415

Thanks for the tip! I put the label on but I wasn't sure if I was gonna have it switched or not. I guess now, it's not! :lol:

I am in the process of wiring up a 6 bank fuse panel beneath the switches.


----------



## Jay415

Jay415 said:


> Thanks! I didn't yet but I have Rule 360gph laying around that works fine. So I'm just gonna use that for now. I'm just gonna glue it down with 4200 sealant. Easy to change out in the future. I have to get the heat gun out to soften the hose. I was getting kinks when I tried to route it. The garage is getting a little cold.



I changed out the Rule 360gpm for a Rule 800gpm. And I also changed the hose to a kink free hose. Worked out much better!


----------



## Jay415

Here is the back of my switch panel and fuse panel

10 amp fuse is cigarette lighter socket
3 amp fuse is for fish finder
5 amp fuse is for 800gpm bilge pump
empty fuse with wire connected is for future nav lights
empty switch I haven't decided what to use it for 

This is fed with 8 awg wire with a 30amp breaker at the battery


----------



## tivoli410

Very clean wiring! Everything you have added to the boat has been well planned and professionally executed. 

Couple questions:

What types of boards did you use for the front deck framing? (running from front platform back to the vertical plywood piece) I read through looking but only found the one vertical 2x4 described and the other boards look narrower.

What are your plans for the back and middle seats? I assume a standard back deck but was curious if you had anything planned for the middle livewell seat. The livewell is a great thing to have but seem to reduce the seating options, atleast in the way of pedestals.

Looks great!


----------



## Jay415

tivoli410 said:


> Very clean wiring! Everything you have added to the boat has been well planned and professionally executed.
> 
> Couple questions:
> 
> What types of boards did you use for the front deck framing? (running from front platform back to the vertical plywood piece) I read through looking but only found the one vertical 2x4 described and the other boards look narrower.
> 
> What are your plans for the back and middle seats? I assume a standard back deck but was curious if you had anything planned for the middle livewell seat. The livewell is a great thing to have but seem to reduce the seating options, atleast in the way of pedestals.
> 
> Looks great!


Thanks for your comments!

The four horizontal supports are 2x3's. The other 2 supports connected to the vertical plywood are 2x4's.

As for the back deck I am just going to deck it directly onto the ribs and I'm prob going to add a seat mount in the center. I don't want to add a raised casting deck because of when I bring my son out fishing.

Also I am considering making the center seat into a livewell. It just depends on if I will be fishing tournaments or not.


----------



## KevinWI

Can you mount a swivel seat on the middle bench with the livewell there, or haven't you figured out a way yet?


----------



## Jay415

I could, but it wouldn't get used. I'm gonna put one towards the stern and then I'll have the one on the bow. More like a bass boat.

gillhunter mounted a swivel seat on the livewell lid, but he used his for the battery compartment. He mounted it with a bracket that you can slide on and off. 
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=18906


----------



## KevinWI

Jay415 said:


> I could, but it wouldn't get used. I'm gonna put one towards the stern and then I'll have the one on the bow. More like a bass boat.
> 
> gillhunter mounted a swivel seat on the livewell lid, but he used his for the battery compartment. He mounted it with a bracket that you can slide on and off.
> https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=18906


Thanks for that. When I'm underway my passengers like to sit on the middle seat, but sit up front while fishing...but in case I fish with 3, I'd like to have one there.

Did you waterproof the plywood decking? Saw a unique way to waterproof the decking using fiberglass epoxy diluted with acetone to get it in the pores like 4-1 dilution.


----------



## Jay415

No Prob, I used 3 coats of Minwax Spar Urethane.

I also did a little carpet test with adhesives. 
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22430


----------



## KevinWI

Your build has me pumped. Just ordered Henry 263 online...(wasn't a store within 100 miles of me that carried it after talking to rep). bought 3 quart cans....should be enough hopefully. Also ordered 1/2 gal of polyester resin w/catalyst for waterproofing from a surfboard supply store. Know you used spar urathane, but I used that on the wood window sill in my shower area and it just blistered up and peeled away after a couple years. Soon as the livewell is fabbed, I'll start.


----------



## Jay415

Thanks! I finished all my wiring yesterday, so I'll be back to decking soon. I just can't figure out where I want to put a 2nd pedestal mount. I'm thinking either center of stern deck or slight rear of center of stern deck. If I do centered it can be utilized 360 degrees, if I do slightly rear of center legs will hit the rear bench seat. I'll prob do centered. (deck in between stern and middle seat)



KevinWI said:


> Your build has me pumped. Just ordered Henry 263 online...(wasn't a store within 100 miles of me that carried it after talking to rep). bought 3 quart cans....should be enough hopefully. Also ordered 1/2 gal of polyester resin w/catalyst for waterproofing from a surfboard supply store. Know you used spar urathane, but I used that on the wood window sill in my shower area and it just blistered up and peeled away after a couple years. Soon as the livewell is fabbed, I'll start.



Your prob better off with the resin. I used the spar urethane out of ease. I know what you mean about the blistering though. I built an adirondack chair and coated with spar urethane after staining and it blistered after a few years. It did protect the wood from the elements though. I was hoping that the blistering was from direct sunlight which none of my wood is exposed to direct sun light. Only the top surfaces were starting to blister on the adirondack chair.


----------



## Jay415

Trimmed up the stern deck and cut the hole for the pedestal seat mount.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Nice I have the same seats in my boat. Great work


----------



## hotshotinn

I am wondering about how much weight was added with the wood front deck and wood floor?What thickness of ply wood you used for the flooring?Does the seat feel to be strong with it mounted to the floor in back?I has a 1648 Alumicraft but a squared nose that needs to be done up,this is why I am asking.Nice job you did on your boat


----------



## fullpage

How did you attach the tm mounting block and what fasteners fir the actual trolling motor, lag bolts?


----------



## Jay415

hotshotinn said:


> I am wondering about how much weight was added with the wood front deck and wood floor?What thickness of ply wood you used for the flooring?Does the seat feel to be strong with it mounted to the floor in back?I has a 1648 Alumicraft but a squared nose that needs to be done up,this is why I am asking.Nice job you did on your boat


I added about 400lbs total. With the batteries and motor and full tank of gas.

I used 5/8 on the raised bow deck and 1/2 will be used on the lower decks. The bow seat is very stable. The stern seat is just balanced right now, not mounted yet so I can say how stable it is. I am backing it with 2x6 underneath floor so I expect it to be just as stable. Any 2x material filled the gap perfect from hull to top of rib. So that should add strength. I'll take step by step photo when I do it. My progress slowed a bit. 



fullpage said:


> How did you attach the tm mounting block and what fasteners fir the actual trolling motor, lag bolts?



All wood was mounted with the SS decking screws. The TM was then mounted with the largest pan head lag bolt that would fit through the mounting holes on the TM bracket. They are long enough to pass through all the wood down to the aluminum deck underneath.


----------



## Jay415

A couple of cardboard strips and a little hot glue and I now have my templates made for my lower bow deck. There are a bunch of compound angles so this was the easiest way to do it. I am going to make the deck in 2 pieces then butt them together and carpet as 1.


----------



## Jay415

Templates works out great!!!


----------



## KevinWI

templates are important and simple. Like the hot glue idea. need to do it to get the contour of the sides of the boat for the vertical deck piece. Hot glue should do the trick with strips of cardboard...Cardboard mistakes are cheap. Plywood mistakes aren't.


----------



## Ride_Klein

Great tip on the templates. Using the strips is another great tip. Thanks for sharing those.


----------



## JMichael

Jay, how much clearance is needed for the rear pedestal mount. From the top of the ply down, what would be the minimum needed? Also, do you have a link for those mounts?

Build is looking great. 

Mike


----------



## Jay415

JMichael said:


> Jay, how much clearance is needed for the rear pedestal mount. From the top of the ply down, what would be the minimum needed? Also, do you have a link for those mounts?
> 
> Build is looking great.
> 
> Mike


Thanks! The mount needs 2 3/8" depth minus the thickness on the mounting surface. Mine sits in the middle of the rail indentation in the hull which is about 2 1/2" I just made it! :lol:

Here is what I used:

Base
https://www.amazon.com/Attwood-7X7-Aluminum-4-Pin-Base/dp/B001O0DF1Q/ref=pd_bxgy_sg_img_b

Upright
https://www.amazon.com/Attwood-Aluminum-Ski-Extension-13-Inch/dp/B001O0DFX4/ref=pd_bxgy_sg_img_c

Seat mount:
https://www.amazon.com/3-4-LockN-Pin-Seat-Mount/dp/B0009TRJN8/ref=pd_bxgy_sg_img_b


----------



## Jay415

It was a beautiful day today in the mid 50's so I decided to roll the boat out of the garage and install the Trailer Guide-Ons and lights.





Red taillight LEDs





Amber front LEDs


----------



## fool4fish1226

Nice, I like them, I may have to do the same


----------



## Jay415

Thanks! They are Bass Pro Shop Guides with Smith Lights. The lights fit on 2" schedule 40 PVC pipe. 

https://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-HeavyDuty-Post-Style-Boat-GuideOn/product/10208433/149871

https://www.basspro.com/C-E--Smith-LED-Replacement-Light-for-Post-Guide-on-Boat-Trailer/product/104357/46421


----------



## Ride_Klein

You'll love those guide on post lights. They are a godsend early in the morning on steep ramps.


----------



## gillhunter

Well I think I know what I'll be adding to my trailer in the next couple of weeks :LOL2: .


----------



## hotshotinn

I like these 1648 Alumacrafts being modafied here.I has one myself but mine is a square nose jon


----------



## BtsNhoS

nice build, i like the trailer lights i just ordered some.


----------



## Jay415

took the boat out today for a trial This FF is awesome!! Here a bait ball I found!


----------



## Jay415

Well after the trial, I decided I could def use a little more weight in the stern. I really want to keep a lower deck because when I take my 5 year old with me. But then I thought why can't I have the best of both (upper and lower deck) I was thinking of decking from the front of the rear bench seat to the transom and add a pedestal mount for the seat so it can be used lower deck or upper deck like a bass boat. It would add about 50lbs to the stern to help with weight balance. The upper deck area would be 36" x 64" Do you think that's enough? I photoshopped a picture so you see what I mean. Of course I would have vents and access panels. Also the deck would be below the motor mounts, this was just a quick photoshop mockup. What do you guys think? Comfortable to fish from?









EDIT: I originally said 32"x64" its really 36"x64" I fixed the pics too


----------



## KevinWI

The deck wouldn't need to be below the motor mounts (trolling motor or outboard), you could just notch out around the mounts.
I'm doing the same on mine (same size) using angle AL support on the transom to support the back of the deck (hatches).
I'm utilizing a small portion of the seat (1 1/2") for the forward support for the back hatches where the hinges will be.

Is that side imaging? I have yet to figure out how to read that screen...I just don't get it....it's why I didn't get Si, only di.


----------



## Jay415

It will be below the mounts just because of the height of the bench. Not on purpose. What do you think about the deck area? Is that what you meant when you said your doing the same? Same size area? Do you think that's enough room?


----------



## Jay415

Yes it's side imaging and it's not hard to read once you get the hang of it. The screen draws fom top to bottom rather than right to left. The water column is the black and the bottom contour is the edge that touches the black. the rest is almost like a birds eye view of the contour left and right of the boat. 
Here is a great video from hummingbird that explains it. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNucS1bniIw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## KevinWI

I guess it just depends. You are using yours as a casting deck so you need more room. I won't be using mine for that, mine is more for laying tackle boxes on without them falling off the bench all the damn time...lol and a spot for the dog to sit while duck hunting. I also like the standard way of operating the motor (on the bench with feet on the floor, not elevated, so that's another consideration if considering decking all the way to the middle seat.


----------



## JasonLester

Unless you move around alot I would think it would be fine size wise. I don't walk around much when I fish. With a seat there I just sit and cast. 

If've thought of doing similar things in my boat and make it semi removable in case I decide I want to change


----------



## Jay415

I gonna go ahead and do it. At the very least it'll hide the gas tank and batteries.


----------



## UtahBassKicker

That back deck looks great. If you do it, I'd be sure to center your seat like you have it in the mock. I set mine slightly off-centered to make it a little more comfortable while steering but by doing that I also threw the balance off so the boat leans significantly to that side. There's no way I'd dare put a pedestal on it either (because of the off-balance issue). I wish I had centered mine. Now I don't hardly even use the seat anymore, I just sit on a cushion centered on the rear deack. Live and learn I guess  . Feel free to check out my rear deck, the build is in my signature area. It's not perfect but it's something to look at. Good luck with the rest of your build, it's looking great.


----------



## Ictalurus

Jay

I like the backdeck, it will look great when finished. About the seat base, I'd keep one centered as mentioned, I'd also keep one offset for driving. If you'd like to keep a closer eye on your 5 year old when moving aling at a good clip, put another base off to the other side so two people can sit side by side in the back. Love the boat.


----------



## Jdholmes

Very nice setup you have got going on...clean.


----------



## Jay415

Thanks for the input guys! Great ideas!


----------



## crabtree

Really nice project. Seeing this is definitely swaying me to go new instead of used. It'll cost more, but I'd have exactly what I want, which is very similar to this. I've even had my eye on that same graph for it but it'll probably have to wait til next season. I also like the plan for the back deck, I'd go with it if it were me.


----------



## Jay415

My next challenge is figuring out how to hinge access panel over the batteries because of the triangle supports at the top of the transom where I mounted my GPS puck.


----------



## Jay415

Ictalurus said:


> Jay
> 
> I like the backdeck, it will look great when finished. About the seat base, I'd keep one centered as mentioned, I'd also keep one offset for driving. If you'd like to keep a closer eye on your 5 year old when moving aling at a good clip, put another base off to the other side so two people can sit side by side in the back. Love the boat.



That's a GREAT idea! I like it a lot! 

Gotta Love photoshop!!! :lol


----------



## PitFishin'

looks great =D> im curious about your fishfinder, was it affordable? the ones ive seen were outragous. not ready to buy one yet but i think those side imaging ff are neat.


----------



## Jay415

PitFishin' said:


> looks great =D> im curious about your fishfinder, was it affordable? the ones ive seen were outragous. not ready to buy one yet but i think those side imaging ff are neat.


depends what you consider affordable! :mrgreen: I paid $1634 shipped to my door, from universalmania.com...That's the cheapest I found it.

Price has gone up since though
https://www.universalmania.com/product.asp?pf_id=407760-1


----------



## PitFishin'

:shock: not affordable #-o


----------



## Jay415

PitFishin' said:


> :shock: not affordable #-o


haha I just held my breath and clicked submit.


----------



## PitFishin'

thats more than i paid for my whole boat, but man id love to have one. youve done a great job on your rig btw


----------



## Jay415

Thanks! I'm in for a lot more $ than I originally thought but very happy with it. And I have the satisfaction of doing it myself!


----------



## Howard

Nice job! The 1648 is a perfect size. Many memories will be built on that jon. I left Oyster Bay many years ago but mostly did salt water fishing


----------



## KevinWI

Jay415 said:


> Trimmed up the stern deck and cut the hole for the pedestal seat mount.



This just gave me a great solution to my dilemma. I was stressing out on the middle bench seat on my build. I really didn't want to be bolting seats or drilling any holes in the lid of my new livewell for a seat....but after seeing this pic of yours, if I place a pedestal in front of the middle bench on the floor (towards the bow), it solves any issues I could have. 
Of course I had to run out to the garage and see if it would fit and the space between my floor decking and the bottom of the boat is barely enough room to make it work. I could add a 3/4" plywood spacer on top of the floor deck too I suppose to give it some extra height..that pipe extends down about 1 1/2" out the bottom of the plate. 
so...thanks for the :idea:


----------



## KevinWI

Jay415 said:


> My next challenge is figuring out how to hinge access panel over the batteries because of the triangle supports at the top of the transom where I mounted my GPS puck.


you'll have to do like everyone else and cut the corner out of the decking...it'll just have to be cut at an angle. there is not a lot else one can do....at least yours looks the same elevation as your decking will be...mine is a few inches above so I will have a gap....but water has to drain somewhere I figure, right?


----------



## Jay415

KevinWI said:


> This just gave me a great solution to my dilemma. I was stressing out on the middle bench seat on my build. I really didn't want to be bolting seats or drilling any holes in the lid of my new livewell for a seat....but after seeing this pic of yours, if I place a pedestal in front of the middle bench on the floor (towards the bow), it solves any issues I could have.
> Of course I had to run out to the garage and see if it would fit and the space between my floor decking and the bottom of the boat is barely enough room to make it work. I could add a 3/4" plywood spacer on top of the floor deck too I suppose to give it some extra height..that pipe extends down about 1 1/2" out the bottom of the plate.
> so...thanks for the :idea:


Glad to help! The mount I used needs 2 3/8" depth minus the thickness on the mounting surface. I used 1/2" plywood directly on the ribs and mounted the pedestal mount in the middle of the rail indentation in the hull which is about 2 1/2" deep from the top of the plywood. I will reinforce the underneath with a 2x4 or 2x6 on each side.


----------



## KevinWI

Yeah...you followed the contour of your floor with your decking. My deck is raised to make it a flat floor, so in the middle it sits on a 2x (cut down slightly) and I believe the flooring is 3/4", so I have enough barely...but yeah...need to reinforce it too. Smart idea using the middle indentation runner to give a little more space.
2x6 should be wide enough for reinforcement and give all the plate screws something to bite.


----------



## BinzlBrew

Jay, Do those lighted guide post double as brake lights/turn signals?

Thanks

Joe


----------



## KevinWI

What clearance on the plywood edge did you use for the carpet? 1/4" on each carpeted edge? I'm trying to figure out how big of gaps to leave.
Have read that on a hatch with 4 carpeted edges on each side you should estimate around 1" to 1 1/4".


----------



## Jay415

BinzlBrew said:


> Jay, Do those lighted guide post double as brake lights/turn signals?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Joe


No just your running lights. 



KevinWI said:


> What clearance on the plywood edge did you use for the carpet? 1/4" on each carpeted edge? I'm trying to figure out how big of gaps to leave.
> Have read that on a hatch with 4 carpeted edges on each side you should estimate around 1" to 1 1/4".



I did about 1/4" on each edge.


----------



## KevinWI

Thanks Jay. Good luck with the back deck project. It will prove to be a challenge if it's anything like mine.


----------



## Jay415

No Prob, I'm starting it later today but this is what I decided to do. Only one centered seat mount for now, but I'll put reinforcement under the areas I want to put the other 2. Just want to make sure that's why I want. When finished it'll be nothing more than drilling a hole and installing mount. Now with the hatches I decided to do a 70/30 split. I don't want to notch for the TM because the mount sticks out much further than the OB. It would be a huge hole to allow the hatch to open. This way I can open the larger side and can access circuit breakers and such mounted under the smaller hatch. The only reason I'd need to open the smaller hatch is to remove the battery, and then I will remove TM which takes 5 min anyway, no big deal. I'm going to use a SS piano hinge that will allow the hatches to open fully 180 deg and sit on the deck. as of now I'm going to leave the 2 triangle in the corners open for venting. But if I don't like the way it looks I'll deck and carpet that area and install vents.


----------



## BinzlBrew

I'm doing a very similar mod. I'm putting a small lip (up form the deck) to keep objects from falling/rolling under the deck at the back corners. I'll still have venting space but keep me from having to retrieve things that fall behind.


----------



## Jay415

BinzlBrew said:


> I'm doing a very similar mod. I'm putting a small lip (up form the deck) to keep objects from falling/rolling under the deck at the back corners. I'll still have venting space but keep me from having to retrieve things that fall behind.


Cool! Any pictures yet? Did you start a thread?


----------



## KevinWI

your transom appears much higher than mine. Do you have a long shaft outboard? Your back deck hits real low on the transom. The top of the plywood is at the exact height of the top of the transom on my Alumacraft . Admire your use of photoshop program. would make life much easier than drawing it in my head!  Your layout looks identical to mine. Put pics up on my build yesterday.


----------



## Jay415

Yea I have a long shaft OB and 20" transom. I've been following your build. Looks great so far.


----------



## wlewis53

This may sound stupid, but when you were carpeting the front deck did you do that after the plywood was installed onthe boat and if so was it difficult to get the carpet down around the edges. Love what you've done and hope to steal some of your ideas. Thanksd


----------



## Jay415

wlewis53 said:


> This may sound stupid, but when you were carpeting the front deck did you do that after the plywood was installed onthe boat and if so was it difficult to get the carpet down around the edges. Love what you've done and hope to steal some of your ideas. Thanksd



Thanks! Not a stupid question. I carpeted first then screwed through the carpet. Screws just about disappear.


----------



## Jay415

Here is my back deck so far, Still have a little more to do, but I'm loving it so far! I'm so glad I decided to do this!


----------



## KevinWI

I see you went with a single hatch in the back. looking good.

<<edit>>> oh I see you raised it up 1 1/2". are you putting storage between the alum seat and the new deck? might be room for those plano tackle boxes?


----------



## Jay415

I'm still doing 2 hatches I just haven't cut it yet. I still have some more to do. I need a few more supports and i want to trim up the ledge on the transom under the motor. (where the notch is) I raised it up so I could mount the pedestal base without drilling a hole in the aluminum and also to be above the batteries which are about even with the seat. I didn't think of storage between seat and deck. But it wouldn't really benefit me anyway. I'll always be fishing from the bow. It's a good idea though!


----------



## crabtree

Did you pre-drill your holes since those aren't self tapping?


----------



## Jay415

crabtree said:


> Did you pre-drill your holes since those aren't self tapping?


tedious predrilling every 2".....about 64 screws


----------



## DuraCraft

Nice work, Jay! Get 'er wet...


----------



## Jay415

DuraCraft said:


> Nice work, Jay! Get 'er wet...


thanks! I'm planning to have one hell of a bass season! Hopefully they play along!!


----------



## KevinWI

Jay415 said:


> crabtree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you pre-drill your holes since those aren't self tapping?
> 
> 
> 
> tedious predrilling every 2".....about 64 screws
Click to expand...


You drilled 64 holes just for the front deck?  Every 2"? around the perimeter or ?? Your deck is elevated on 2x's so I assumed you just secured the deck to the 2X's?


----------



## Jay415

KevinWI said:


> Jay415 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crabtree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you pre-drill your holes since those aren't self tapping?
> 
> 
> 
> tedious predrilling every 2".....about 64 screws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You drilled 64 holes just for the front deck?  Every 2"? around the perimeter or ?? Your deck is elevated on 2x's so I assumed you just secured the deck to the 2X's?
Click to expand...

 :LOL2: oh no I was talking about the piano hinge. :LOL22: 

I predrilled everything but the deck top


----------



## KevinWI

I didn't realize you installed your piano hinges already. Thought you were going to wait until after carpeting..


----------



## Jay415

KevinWI said:


> I didn't realize you installed your piano hinges already. Thought you were going to wait until after carpeting..


final installation will be after carpeting but I wanted to predrill and get everything just right...I laid out 2 layers of carpet for spacing and installed the hinge, then I'm gonna remove it for waterproofing and carpeting...then once I locate one of the predrilled holes through the carpet the rest should line up and fall right in place.


----------



## KevinWI

Jay415 said:


> KevinWI said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize you installed your piano hinges already. Thought you were going to wait until after carpeting..
> 
> 
> 
> final installation will be after carpeting but I wanted to predrill and get everything just right...I laid out 2 layers of carpet for spacing and installed the hinge, then I'm gonna remove it for waterproofing and carpeting...then once I locate one of the predrilled holes through the carpet the rest should line up and fall right in place.
Click to expand...

sounds like a plan! getting that first one will be tricky. 64? wow...I better buy more screws! lol. SS screws aren't cheap either!


----------



## Jay415

I'm using 1 1/4" SS deck screws from ace hardware. About $25 for a 1lb box. I posted pics of them in post #54


----------



## KevinWI

They are $6.50 for 100 SS #6 1 1/4" at McMaster.com....not sure how many are in a lb.


----------



## Jay415

KevinWI said:


> They are $6.50 for 100 SS #6 1 1/4" at McMaster.com....not sure how many are in a lb.


Good to know thanks!


----------



## crabtree

Jay, I have another question for you if you don't mind. Anyone else who can answer this can chime in too. Your deck sheeting appears to be two pieces, but it looks like it was carpeted with one continuous piece of carpet. How did you manage that? I assume the framing was already screwed down and separate from the plywood when you applied the carpet. I can't imagine manipulating a piece of jointed plywood that large without messing up the carpet job, but maybe I'm just over-thinking it.

Edit: I seen that you joined the two halves with scraps of wood, did this make it strong enough to move around without fear of it coming undone?


----------



## Jay415

crabtree said:


> ...Edit: I seen that you joined the two halves with scraps of wood, did this make it strong enough to move around without fear of it coming undone?


That's exactly what I did and had no issues.
I haven't carpet the lower front deck yet, but that is 2 pieces as well. As of now my plans are to secure the back joint with blue painters tape to hold the boards together and then carpet the front. Once the carpet is on and glue is dry, the carpet should act like a hinge allowing me to fit the boards to the hull's contour until secured to the boat. (obviously board were cut to the contour first and as long as top edges are touching each other it'll fit as I intended it to)


----------



## Jay415

Trying to come up with a name. This was one thought. Photoshopped for a visual.


----------



## KevinWI

lol..that's funny stuff

.....I was thinking about naming mine....but named boats aren't too big up here, so I think I need to just stick to just getting the build done right...


----------



## Bob0429

Great build man , love all of the detail pictures you posted with it , i really want to do somthing like that to my boat but i just always think im gonna screw something up some how , than i would need someone to come over and fix my screw ups lol. 
anyways great job so far! =D> =D>


----------



## Jay415

Thanks! I say go for it! Start your build!


----------



## jojo

Hey Jay, I like the mod. I was going to be installing a humminbird unit this spring and was deciding how I would mount the transducer. My location for the transducer is similar to yours and screws would pass all the way through. I figured I would use bolts and washers since that was the case.

How do those screws hold up?


----------



## Jay415

It hasn't gotten much use yet but it seems to hold up well. As long as you don't over tighten and strip the aluminum. I figure if I have a problem I'd remount with a wood backer for the screws to bite into.


----------



## KevinWI

Have you solved the support issue at the rear hatch cover along the side? I've been staring at mine for days....short of welding a lip to the side of the hull, only other option is to build a box (angled to match the hull) with a support lip....


----------



## Jay415

I'm actually playing around with it now. I am prob going to just attach a rib in the underside of the hatch to stiffen it up. I'm hoping that'll be enough. If not I can always add something when finished. the 3/4" doesn't flex that much. Right now I am cutting the hatch into 2.


----------



## KevinWI

you went with 3/4" on the back eh? I stayed w/ 1/2"...but it needs support as it does flex....I was more talking about the hull under the gunwale (right side of your pic not shown)


----------



## Jay415

KevinWI said:


> you went with 3/4" on the back eh? I stayed w/ 1/2"...but it needs support as it does flex....I was more talking about the hull under the gunwale (right side of your pic not shown)


I went with 3/4" so I could have less supports.


----------



## Jay415

OK too much time off!!! Back to work!!!

I cut two 2x6's to add support for the lower pedestal mount. First I cut them to length and the cut a 6° angle to each board to follow the contour on the hull. Then I taped them together, put them into place, and put the deck on top.













Next I started to cut the hole to get the exact spot.





Then I removed it and finished cutting the hole so I didn't accidently drill through the boat.





Replaced to check fit.................PERFECT!
I then glued them together with waterproof Gorilla Glue.


----------



## Jay415

Now I need to make the back hatch into 2 hatches. First I needed to add the support where the 2 hatches will seam. Then I marked and cut the board and compensating for the carpet and movement of the doors, I left a 5/8" gap.





For the finished panels, I really didn't want to have a gap between the 2 hinges for each door. So I carefully cut half the hinge, so I would still have a full barrel when the hinge was in the closed position.





This allows 1 hinge with 2 halves to swing freely and separately. (Note: if you are going to try this, take notice that a piano hinge is usually crimped at the hinge point to hold the pin in the hinge. If I was to notch the other side of the hinge, it would not swing separately and freely. YOU MUST CUT THE CORRECT SIDE, crimps not shown in pics))


----------



## Jay415

Here are some more pics of the hatches and the hinge. Very happy with how it is coming out. It's exactly the look I wanted. (no hinge gap)


----------



## KevinWI

like a glove.


----------



## gillhunter

Looks great! But that's what I come to expect from you =D>


----------



## JonBoatfever

Great!


----------



## Jay415

Thanks guys! Gonna start waterproofing tonight.


----------



## milbor1983

Very nice job. I'm thinking about doing my rear deck like that. Just trying to figure out how to do it with the livewell right in the middle, where your seat base hole is.


----------



## PitFishin'

i like the no hinge look, looks clean. nice work


----------



## fullpage

I want you to know that I am stealing ideas from you like crazy! Thanks! 

One day I will get off my lazy ass and do my own post and share too.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Jay its Looks amazing =D> Great Job


----------



## Jay415

Thanks Guys!!

fullpage: Steal away!!! How do you think I came up with my ideas!! :mrgreen: This is a great site we have here!


----------



## KevinWI

Was just looking at the pics you posted on my build and one thing jumped out at me looking at your trolling motor mount....where is your front navigation light?


----------



## Jay415

I haven't installed one yet for that reason. I prob should have offset the motor a little. But even then the motor would prob block one side of the light. I'm thinking of doing separate red and green on each side instead instead of the one common dual color nav light.


----------



## KevinWI

or go with a stowaway light that plug in...mine is around 12" tall to get over the TM


----------



## Jay415

Thats a good idea. And I'll just have it slightly off center. Post a pic of it. Where'd you get it?


----------



## KevinWI

Jay415 said:


> Thats a good idea. And I'll just have it slightly off center. Post a pic of it. Where'd you get it?


Mine came with my boat, but it's fairly common...just google Attwood stow-away navigation light. they come in different heights....same with the stern light.


----------



## Jay415

Yea thats prob what I'll do. I like that. Just gonna try and find all black.


----------



## KevinWI

Jay415 said:


> Yea thats prob what I'll do. I like that. Just gonna try and find all black.



Good luck w/that....I couldn't....I'm just going to roughen mine up and spray paint them to match the carpet.


----------



## Jay415

I care more about the bases being black than the posts.


----------



## Kochy

Hello Sir, Where did you buy those hatches in your front deck? I'm wondering where to get them because I'm redoing a 1987 Bass Tracker MV-16, and I have a little compartment under the front deck, that I would use one of them for. Much appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## Jay415

Kochy said:


> Hello Sir, Where did you buy those hatches in your front deck? I'm wondering where to get them because I'm redoing a 1987 Bass Tracker MV-16, and I have a little compartment under the front deck, that I would use one of them for. Much appreciated, Thanks.


cabelas.com they're made by Tempress and come in all different sizes.


----------



## Jay415

All the exposed framing is all painted, waterproofed and now part of the boat. All the deck boards are waterproofed, now I just have to find time to carpet. Hopefully tonight!


----------



## Gramps50

Nice build I have enjoyed reading about your progress, which has conjured up 2 questions.

1, I liked your fuse panel, I would like something like that to clean up my wiring. Where did you get it?

2. Those battery boxes look interesting. Did I see switches on them? You make those or purchase?

The rear seat on my boat is held in place with a strap and clip that attaches under the bench. You can then move the seat to the center for fishing if desired and over on the right for driving. Not my invention it was in the boat when I bought it.


----------



## Jay415

Thanks!!

1. I bought the fuse panel from amazon. It serves as both the positive fuse panel and a negative bus bar.
https://amzn.com/B000THQ0CQ

2. The battery boxes are Minn Kota Trolling Motor Power Centers. They have a 60amp breaker that supplies the TM output terminals. Then a 10 amp breaker that supplies 2 cigarette lighter sockets. It also has a test button with 4 LEDs to show the battery charge level. 
https://amzn.com/B001PTHKMG


----------



## KevinWI

Nice. You have so much more attention to detail than I do.


----------



## 7designs

Jay415 said:


>



Don't know if it has been said or you thought about it yet, but if you get a jack plate for your outboard and raise it up will help with clearance and performance. It is sitting a little low.
I am having to do the same on mine. 

Very nice build!


----------



## Jay415

It's the first time it's been brought up. What part of the motor should be even with the bottom of the hull? How would it benefit me raising it?

It's a 20" transom with a long shaft motor. Isn't that what it should be?


----------



## 7designs

Jay415 said:


> It's the first time it's been brought up. What part of the motor should be even with the bottom of the hull? How would it benefit me raising it?
> 
> It's a 20" transom with a long shaft motor. Isn't that what it should be?



The cavitation plat should be about an inch bellow the bottom of the boat. Some like to raise it a little higher. 

The performance gain will be less drag from the motor not being so far in the water and less back pressure on the exhaust. 

I actually learned about it on this forum. Can't remember where, but there was a thread on this topic on here.

You can always make your own jackplate.


----------



## 7designs

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=22097

More info for you


----------



## Jay415

Thanks I'll look into it.

That pic is a bad angle, so it prob looks worse than it is. But I'll measure where it sits when I get home.


----------



## 7designs

I have a long shaft Mercury and it is sitting 7" to low.


----------



## Jay415

I'm good, my cavitation plate is about 1 1/2" below the bottom of the hull. The previous picture was just a bad angle.


----------



## 7designs

Wow, that pic really did throw it off. Thats good then.


----------



## Jay415

Made a really dumb mistake while carpeting! #-o My carpet has a directional appearance and I did the 2 hatch covers that sit next to each other opposite directions. Now it looks like I used 2 different carpets!! The thing that really stinks is I thought about this while carpeting. But I only made sure I was carpeting on the same axis. So I ended up doing one north/south and the other south/north. #-o #-o #-o #-o oh well it is what it is!


----------



## KevinWI

mine did too....but, it'll be ok in a week or so.....I really only notice it with the camera on mine.


----------



## Jay415

I noticed it right away, but I'm not recarpeting. It'll still look good. Hopefully I can post more pics later.


----------



## crabtree

When you get a year or two of dirt and fish slime on it you won't be able to notice.


----------



## Jay415

crabtree said:


> When you get a year or two of dirt and fish slime on it you won't be able to notice.


lol true!


----------



## Jay415

WOO HOO!!! I am just about done and ready to fish!! The only thing I am going to do is add this pump and spray bar in the middle seat compartment. Which will give me a 25-30 gallon livewell. And use another pump in a temporary manner to pump water in and out. I'll shopvac the rest of the water out and clean when I get home. If I find myself using the livewell a lot I will pipe it permanently. But I think this will be good enough for my needs. and I'll use it as storage when the livewell isn't needed. (which is 95% of the time)


----------



## Jay415

Here is the rear hatches


----------



## Jay415

And here is the completed boat. (for now at least!! LOL!! ) I'd love to hear everyone's thoughts and comments!! Thanks so much to gillhunter for all his help and brainstorming with me! His boat was the inspiration that sparked my project!! Thanks to everyone else on the site that gave there input to help me complete this build!!


----------



## UtahBassKicker

Very nice work. That thing looks sweet!


----------



## KevinWI

Great Job Jay. =D>


----------



## KevinWI

That 210D onboard charger...does it charge the battery in the back too? I noted they only come with 5' cable....am considering same, but have one up front and one in back...5' isn't going to cut it.


----------



## Jay415

Here's my livewell/storage which is 16"W, 33"L, 14"H
I added an aeration pump and spraybar which is wired to my switch panel. I'll use another pump to fill/empty/water change and plug it into the cigarette lighter socket.


----------



## Jay415

KevinWI said:


> That 210D onboard charger...does it charge the battery in the back too? I noted they only come with 5' cable....am considering same, but have one up front and one in back...5' isn't going to cut it.



yea I only have 2 batteries and both are in the back. You have to cut the white and black wires in between the fuse and the "Y" and extend them. Manual says do not add more than 15' extension.


----------



## KevinWI

So you put your charger up front, but both batteries in back? ok. Thanks....btw....like the aerator....planned the same for mine...The one fabricator came up with extends too far in the tank...will break off I'm sure....like it attached to side as well.


----------



## Jay415

Yea and the batteries in the stern power the TM on the bow and the switch panel on the bow! Lol I ran so many wires in this thing!

I put the batteries in the back for weight and there was no place for the charger but up front. I wanted it hidden. 

As for the livewell, I originally installed a mushroom sprayer. But I like the spray bar better.


----------



## JonBoatfever

Now its time to get us some fishing pictures! :lol: Great build by the way! Very clean work =D> =D>


----------



## Gramps50

NIce build Jay, that is a fine looking boat and your attention to detail is #1
Thanks for sharing the build with us all.


----------



## 7designs

Very nice job. Built well enough should serve you for years.


----------



## Ictalurus

=D> =D> =D> =D> 

First class job Jay, well done.

=D> =D>


----------



## crabtree

I don't see the power wires coming out of your trolling motor pedal. Are they directly underneath, running under the deck?


----------



## Jay415

Yea I drilled a hole under the pedal and made the connection under the deck and mounted the pedal to hide the wiring. I like the less clutter cleaner look. I still use a Minn Kota TM plug to make the connection. Just hid it.


----------



## elcapitanmas

Just wanted to thank you for posting the video and info about the 9.9, I'm getting a 1448 on sunday and picking up a 4 stroke 9.9 monday. Was curious if it was enough power for what I'm trying to do and the video answered the question.

=D>


----------



## Gramps50

Jay what did you use as a conduct to run the wires?


----------



## rrawhide

Fine fine job Jay - using a lot of your ideas on mine too!!! Really appreciate your 
photo diary too!!!

Thanx and enjoy

rrawhide
=D>


----------



## Jay415

Gramps50 said:


> Jay what did you use as a conduct to run the wires?


I ran them through the the side channels and under the ribs. Then I used black corrugated split tubing the hid and protect exposed wires.

This pic you can see the wires exposed and how I ran them. (1st pic is this post)
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=22353&start=60#p237565

These pics show the conduit I used.
(2nd pic in this post) https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=22353&start=60#p238054
(both pics in this post) https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=22353&start=45#p234958


----------



## KevinWI

wondered if you used the bottom rib channels for that....I didn't want to do that because the channels allow water (and dirt) flow under the floor and didn't want to block that...


----------



## Brine

Boat looks great Jay. 

Hope it brings you lots of good memories on the water =D>


----------



## Jay415

KevinWI said:


> wondered if you used the bottom rib channels for that....I didn't want to do that because the channels allow water (and dirt) flow under the floor and didn't want to block that...


just the side channels for that very reason. I also tried to put the split in the conduit down so water doesn't collect inside


----------



## Jay415

I changed the livewell design and adding 2 discharge pipes and valves. 1 side feeds a spray bar for aeration and the other feeds a discharge port where I'll plug in a short length of PVC connected to a 4' hose to throw over the side of the boat. I will then carry another pump to fill the livewell that will plug into a cigarette lighter socket. Works great and I'm very happy with the design. I just have to hook up the wiring to the switch and it's done. Here's a video demo of the way it works.


















[youtube]gD8Pqu-rCa4[/youtube]


----------



## jojo

HAHA! That kid is hilarious. You know he wanted to put that in the boat.


----------



## gillhunter

Jay, now we know what you did this weekend :LOL2: Looks great. Really should work well!


----------



## Gramps50

Glad to see you finally got some help working on the boat. =D> 

Okay I have to ask what were you filming with? I will assume that it's waterproof. 

Nice setup, hope you can return the one that you purchased.....


----------



## Jay415

Gramps50 said:


> Glad to see you finally got some help working on the boat. =D>
> 
> Okay I have to ask what were you filming with? I will assume that it's waterproof.
> 
> Nice setup, hope you can return the one that you purchased.....



Yes it's waterproof. It's my kayaking camera. Canon D10
https://www.amazon.com/Canon-PowerShot-D10-Waterproof-Stabilized/dp/B001SER460/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330997045&sr=8-1

I should have no issue returning it. I bought 2 different types one was a mushroom spray head for ($27) and the other was the one I had pictured with the spray bar ($38). Both had the same 500gph pump, so I'm keeping the $27 one and just not using the mushroom spray head. The pump comes with a nice suction cup base.


----------



## Jay415

jojo said:


> HAHA! That kid is hilarious. You know he wanted to put that in the boat.


oh yea I know he did! he'd spray me if I gave him the chance! lol



gillhunter said:


> Jay, now we know what you did this weekend :LOL2: Looks great. Really should work well!


Thanks! The pump out leaves about 2" of water because the suction cup base elevates it a little and the livewell is slightly deeper in the center. But I used the fill pump to get the rest of the water out and it only left about a half a cup of water. I then removed the rest with a towel. It's gonna work out just fine. Now I need to fish!! Hoping to get out Sunday, but its still kind of cold.


----------



## JonBoatfever

Jay- this is one of my favorite builds! The only thing I would have done if it was my boat is a bigger deck with a rod locker and more storage because I hate having stuff all over the place in my boat. But thats why they say there is a boat for everybody!


----------



## rrawhide

Lookin' good Jay - you always have some great ideas - - - - for us all to clone!!!!

Take care and teach your son how to say 'fish on' !!!!!

Later

rrawhide


----------



## Jim

Wow Jay! Nice job on the boat man! :beer:


----------



## vahunter

Love this livewell!


----------



## fool4fish1226

Nice set up on the livewell! Should work great


----------



## dettmer13

Yeah, I think I'll go with everyone else here and say this build is awesome. On the piano hinge you used for the back hatch (where you hid the hinge), what are the measurements for it and where did you get it? I want to do that with my hatch doors on my casting deck, they looked pretty thin as well which is what I'm looking for. The hatch doors on mine are 3/4" plywood. Thanks!


----------



## Jay415

Thanks everyone for your comments!



dettmer13 said:


> Yeah, I think I'll go with everyone else here and say this build is awesome. On the piano hinge you used for the back hatch (where you hid the hinge), what are the measurements for it and where did you get it? I want to do that with my hatch doors on my casting deck, they looked pretty thin as well which is what I'm looking for. The hatch doors on mine are 3/4" plywood. Thanks!



Thanks! It's a 6' hinge that I cut down to size. I purchased it from Cabela's. It was a little pricey but well worth it, IMO. They have an Aluminum hinge also, but i went with the SS. I also used 3/4" decking with this hinge.
https://www.cabelas.com/product/Aluminum-and-Stainless-Steel-Continuous-Hinges/737100.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch.cmd%3Fform_state%3DsearchForm%26N%3D0%26fsch%3Dtrue%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3DHinge%26x%3D0%26y%3D0%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%2BProducts&Ntt=Hinge


----------



## Ictalurus

Jay

Lookin' good man. Your livewell setup looks great, I do have one suggestion though. Instead of running two pumps (one fill and one recirc), place enough tubing between your pump and the elbow joint that you can throw it overboard to fill up, when full enough place it back in the tank for recirc. Your existing pumpout will still work just fine. Just a thought/suggestion to keep you from having to deal with two pumps. I did this to a cooler and it works great. Originally I used the fill pump idea and got tired of having to deal with it.

Edited to add pic.


----------



## Jay415

Thanks! I thought about that cause the kit I bought was designed to be used that way. But I was concerned about having extra wire and tubing in the tank with the fish. I already have an old pump that I was going to use for the 2nd. So it's not gonna cost me any more. If it becomes a pain I'll come up with something else. Like probably through hull fittings. I just want to see how many tournaments I actually fish.


----------



## Ictalurus

Yeah, I fugured you had looked at the livewell from every possible angle :wink: Just wanted to let you know that the extra tubing/wiring aren't as big a deal as you would initially think. I usually just buy a Reese trailer wiring kit and cut off what I need. Works well because there are four wires attached together already and it's no problem to submerge it. Great build Jay =D> =D>


----------



## Jay415

Thank You! and I appreciate the ideas!!


----------



## rrawhide

Jay

What kind of carpeting did you use? 16 or 20 oz? Where did you get it from?

Thanx

rrawhide


----------



## Jay415

rrawhide said:


> Jay
> 
> What kind of carpeting did you use? 16 or 20 oz? Where did you get it from?
> 
> Thanx
> 
> rrawhide



I'm not exactly sure the weight, but this is the carpet I used.
https://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Deluxe-Boat-Carpet/701848.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch.cmd%3Fform_state%3DsearchForm%26N%3D0%26fsch%3Dtrue%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3Dcarpet%26x%3D0%26y%3D0%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%2BProducts&Ntt=carpet&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products


----------



## rrawhide

Thanx Jay.

I ordered my carpeting from another - Cabelas did not have the color we wanted - hunter green.

So, ordered 6x25 hunter green with 2 galons of adhesive.

Also, ordered the 15' Teleflex quick connect steering assembly - since mine is frozen!!!

and the beat goes on and on!!!!

Fun tho

later

rrawhide


----------



## Jay415

I was able to get out yesterday and for a place that looks like bass heaven, I didn't get one bite! Water still a little cold around 42°, but I figured they would be starting to come shallow and feed. I think it's gonna take a few more degrees of warmth for the spring time fun! It was a beautiful place to fish though!

Now for the boat, after mods, full gear and 2 adults I only got 13mph out of the motor and it's not planing out. I was thinking of putting hydrofoil fins on the motor to get the most I can out of it. Stability is awesome! I am very happy with the build! I did however realize some things I want to change. The hatch covers open outward. I flipped them around and I like them better that way. Also the pedal for the bow TM was too close to the seat making it difficult to stand because the seat would press into the back of my leg that was taking all my weight. It was throwing my balance off. I moved it forward and to the right a little and its more comfortable.
No fish yet but here's a few pics of the place I fished. These trees are in 6-18 FOW. But no bass to be found around them! I think I flipped a jig at every tree! Still enjoyed getting out though!


----------



## UtahBassKicker

The Boat is awesome but it is pretty amazing how these mods weigh these tins down. My boat slowed a lot too after i added my front and rear deck. I was able to get a little more speed by moving some weight from the bow to the middle of the boat. Great job on your boat, I'm sure you'll get things figured out so it suits your needs. Let me know how the hydrofoil works, I've considered one of those as well.


----------



## KevinWI

I wondered if planing out was going to be an issue for you with only a 9.9hp. You built your framing out of all lumber which is heavier too......may have to move one of your batteries up front. That's where I put the one for my TM. made it simpler to wire.


----------



## Jay415

The boat slowed, but I can't say I'm unhappy at all. The boat is balanced, very stable and very fish-able. With all additions including the motors, batteries, charger, gas, decks etc. I prob added about 400-450lbs. I went very light on wood framing. I really wouldn't have saved more than 50lbs if I went with Aluminum framing. Most of the weight came from the motors, batteries, decking. The way to save a lot of weight is use Aluminum framing and decking, but weight vs cost is the real issue.

If I need more speed Ill get a bigger motor. The boat still gets around good enough. Took me about 10 min to get from one side of the lake to the other (about 2.3 miles) It tries to plane out and the speed slowly creeps up. That's why I was hoping the hydrofoil would help. I just don't have any experience with them. I'm also not crazy about drilling holes in my cavitation plate. What happens if I take the hydrofoil off? Will the holes be any issue?


----------



## KevinWI

Great looking mod.


----------



## Gramps50

Which hole did you have your motor pin in? I would try moving it to a different hole.


----------



## Jay415

Gramps50 said:


> Which hole did you have your motor pin in? I would try moving it to a different hole.


I tried every hole from 1 closest to the boat through 5 furtherest from the boat. Definately slower on hole 1&2, 3-5 I couldn't see a difference. So I left it in 3.


----------



## BtsNhoS

awesome job on this, your fish finder cost more than my entire boat haha.


----------



## Gramps50

Jay,
How did you secure your batteries? i can see the strap but not how it's fastened.


----------



## Jay415

So far I haven't. The boat doesn't go very fast so I haven't been worried about it. Right now they just sit on a rib and a 2x4 on the other side to equal the height of the rib. Theres not much room for movement. The strap is just holding the battery case closed.


----------



## Jay415

Took My Son out for his first fishing trip to see how long til i heard, "I wanna go home" "When are we going home?" He lasted about a half hour, but I convinced him to stay about 2 hrs. He started out well, then got bored and played with my iPhone. In between that time while I was video taping him casting, he nailed me in the jewels with a 1/4oz. tube jig! :LOL2: 














[youtube]0LSMsQsqPno[/youtube]


----------



## KevinWI

great stuff...it's what it's all about. =D>


----------



## Gramps50

Could have been worse he could have hooked you... :LOL2: Father son bonding such a deal.....


----------



## gillhunter

Jay, Looks like you have a great fishing partner =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Dbarba11

Awesome build, I plan to do a lot of similar mods to mine. Are your lower floors secured to the bottom of the boat or are they just resting on the ribs? I have mine resting on the ribs currently but am contemplating a pedestal mount down there. Thanks in advance and keep up the good work!


----------



## Jay415

The floors are secured to the ribs and then I reinforced under the pedestal mount. See here. 
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=22353&start=135#p242034


----------



## Ranchero50

Looks good. A bit of fatherly advice, get a little bucket with some 'disposable' toys and keep it in the boat. That way you boy will play with them but won't be too distraught when they go over the side.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Jay-

I have basically the same boat as yours and i am definitely stealing your livewell idea. My front deck is basically done the same as yours except I am kind of unhappy with the fact that I made the hatches to wide, so i cannot mount the front seat in between them, so basically the seat is further to the front of the boat than I would like, but I am definitely not going to re-do it, I just want to get fishing lol


----------



## Jay415

Thanks I'm glad you like it!

Ranchero: good idea!


----------



## franner11

completely awesome and amazingly clean build! i'm so gonna steal some ideas from you! thanks for the inspiration 
and your son is freakin adorable!!!


----------



## fullpage

Jay,
Do your rear deck cover flaps hang down from level with the seat deck? It look slightly lower in the pic where the flaps meet the transom and looking at mine I would have to have them angle down if I raised off the bench seat as you did.
Thanks & great job!

PD


----------



## Jay415

No it's level.


----------



## fullpage

Jay,
How did you attach your piano hinge? My first attempt seemded like it was uneven. Did you attach to one piece with the hinge barrel on top and then fold over and set "lid" on top and then attach top?

Any guidance would be helpful - my rear deck is starting to look a lot like yours!
Lots of updates to post soon.

Thanks!
Paul


----------



## Jay415

Exactly how you see in this pic with boards laying on top of each other. I put 2 layers of carpet in between the boards to compensate for when the carpet is installed.


----------



## JamesM56alum

lol be glad your boy felt bad about it, mine would have pointed an laughed an tried to do it again, but what can i say  it's payback from my childhood!

Glad you guy's had fun and i'm glad the boat turned out good for you man congrats!


----------



## fullpage

thanks!


----------



## Dockside85

Awesome job man! Looks really neat and professional. I'm borrowing your idea for the livewell aeration! How many gal/hr is that bilge pump? I picked up a 500 gal/hr pump off Amazon for $18 with free shipping and maybe paid $10 for the PVC parts. Awesomely cheap setup to make!


----------



## Jay415

Dockside85 said:


> Awesome job man! Looks really neat and professional. I'm borrowing your idea for the livewell aeration! How many gal/hr is that bilge pump? I picked up a 500 gal/hr pump off Amazon for $18 with free shipping and maybe paid $10 for the PVC parts. Awesomely cheap setup to make!


thanks! It's a 500gph pump.


----------



## susky river runner

Looks pretty sweet man! Nice build =D>


----------



## Jay415

Lucky Friday the 13th for this Jason. Was finally able to get the boat out with a friend and put my first first in the boat (a 2lb Smallmouth). We boated 2 Smallmouth, 1 Largemouth, and 3 Walleye (not targeted though, I a bass guy, plus they're not in season).

*2lb. 7oz. SM*





*2lb. 0oz. SM*





*1lb. 10oz. LM*


----------



## gillhunter

Good looking fish Jay! Looks like was a fun day. =D>


----------



## Jay415

Thanks! It was fun. It was nice to finally get out and put some fish in the boat.

I also have some new mods I'm adding. I ordered a ram mount for the FF, so i can position it in any direction. I started installing the navigation lights. Adding stern light but I can't find bow lights I like. And after fishing in the dark last night I decided I need some deck lighting. I was thinking of putting some led strips. Not sure yet.


----------



## Gramps50

Nice catch Jay, your fish beat my 1st fish in the boat. Mine were dinks. 

I'm always finding stuff I want to add to change on the tin, does it ever end? :roll:


----------



## kustomguitarist

Hey Jay, I have the same boat as you (MV1648) and I'm in the process of modifying mine. I really like what you've done with yours and I have a quick question. I've heard of people cutting out the top of the back seat, removing the foam, and then using a piece of plywood as the new seat. Thereby adding another area for storage. Did you ever consider this? If so, is there a reason why you chose not to? If anyone else has done this I'd be interested in your input as well.


----------



## Jay415

kustomguitarist said:


> Hey Jay, I have the same boat as you (MV1648) and I'm in the process of modifying mine. I really like what you've done with yours and I have a quick question. I've heard of people cutting out the top of the back seat, removing the foam, and then using a piece of plywood as the new seat. Thereby adding another area for storage. Did you ever consider this? If so, is there a reason why you chose not to? If anyone else has done this I'd be interested in your input as well.



I didn't consider it at all because I purchased the boat new and it has a 5 year warranty. Any modifications that are made that will affect the boat's structural integrity (removing supports, ribs or seats) or removal of any foam will void warranty. Many people do exactly as you mentioned, Some add foam other places for what they remove and some don't. Foam doesn't assist with flotation in normal use. Foam is there to keep you afloat if you get fully swamped (another reason I would not want to remove it)


----------



## kustomguitarist

Jay415 said:


> I didn't consider it at all because I purchased the boat new and it has a 5 year warranty. Any modifications that are made that will affect the boat's structural integrity (removing supports, ribs or seats) or removal of any foam will void warranty. Many people do exactly as you mentioned, Some add foam other places for what they remove and some don't. Foam doesn't assist with flotation in normal use. Foam is there to keep you afloat if you get fully swamped (another reason I would not want to remove it)



Thanks for the quick response. That's a good point. I still have 3 years left on my warranty and I've already had to use it twice (at the end of each season to have leaking rivets replaced). Both times it has been all 12 rivets that go through into the center seat storage/livewell area. I'm considering drilling those rivets out and replacing with stainless bolts, washers, and lock nuts. Ugh it's a tough decision whether giving up my warranty, but I could really use the additional storage space.


----------



## Jay415

First day fishing in the rain. Everything holding up well and bilge worked great!

*3lb. 2oz.*






*2lb.*





Found this little guy swimming along side my boat today.


----------



## ChitownBasser

=D> Nice fish. I'm jealous. Cute turtle. They make good pets but they dirty a tank quickly.


----------



## Jay415

A few more fish from yesterday. We ended up pond hopping and fishing 3 different lakes! Didn't take pics of most of the fish, but we fish from sun up to sundown!


----------



## gillhunter

Jay, looks like you got some good fish and had a great time. Nice pictures! =D>


----------



## Jay415

Thanks Mike! I forgot about this guy from the week before.


----------



## grover

I'm pretty new here so I have a stupid question. The cleats (looks like 1 1/2" x 1 1/2") attached to the back of the boat to hold up the hinged platform...are they just screwed in from outside the boat?


----------



## Jay415

grover said:


> I'm pretty new here so I have a stupid question. The cleats (looks like 1 1/2" x 1 1/2") attached to the back of the boat to hold up the hinged platform...are they just screwed in from outside the boat?



I used 2"x3"'s and cut the top the angle of the transom to make them level. then they are screwed through to the transom. The transom is solid wood, about 1.5-2" thick, sandwiched between aluminum.


----------



## Scandalous

Jay,

Love the build and im totally new to this. How much extra weight do you estimate was added? What are weight limitations on your rig? Im a big boy and deathly afraid of putting to much weight on mine. I have an 05 Gen3 16' flat bottom, specs say 510lbs for people. Any recommendations or things to avoid?

thanks in advance


----------



## Jay415

My capacity 1010lbs. With everything I added. Wood, carpet, wiring, batteries, fuel, 2 TMs, OB motor, etc. I added 400-500 lbs. it adds up quickly. Be careful with your additions.


----------



## Jay415

I haven't been able to get out that much. Went out with a bunch of bass buddies with about 12 boats. My boat alone pulled over 100 bass into the boat for the day. Nothing huge but they were on fire! My biggest was on topwater just before we left. We fished all day sun up to sundown, just didn't want to leave. Mid-day a crazy thunder storm rolled through bringing 1/2" hail! Ran the bilge pump for over 2 min! Worked great though. 





















https://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x148/jay11762/NY%20Bass/Whaley%202012/1ca74f62.mp4



Also got the boy out Father's Day weekend. He didn't last very long! Lol


----------



## gillhunter

Sounds like a fun day and looks like you caught some nice fish also. Those are great day's when you get into them like that!! I've been caught in the rain while fishing, but never in a hail storm :shock: .


----------



## Jay415

gillhunter said:


> Sounds like a fun day and looks like you caught some nice fish also. Those are great day's when you get into them like that!! I've been caught in the rain while fishing, but never in a hail storm :shock: .



Yea that hail hurt! :lol:


----------



## Gramps50

Very nice that your son took Dad fishing on Father's Day. He see he caught fish but I didn't see that dad caught any.  Did dad even get a chance to fish? 

The one fish he caught was pretty nice, the other look to be about his size. :lol: 

Hail while out fishing with no place to hide doesn't sound like fun at all.


----------



## Jay415

Lol yea I fished a little. Caught 1 walleye. He slipped out of my hand and back into the water after this pic.


----------



## Jay415

New addition to the boat! Since the modifications, I've only been getting around 13mph out of the 9.9hp so I've been searching craigslist for a bigger motor. The boat is rated for 30hp. I didn't want anything smaller than 25hp. I found this today and I got what I believe to be a great deal! I hope I did the proper checks on it. It's a 1999 25hp Mercury with electric start. Sounded good when ran and pumped water well. Both cylinders were within 2psi of each other on a compression test. As you can see from the pics it is super clean! I'll have it out for the first time Monday. I'm hoping to have a good report on the motor and the fishing!

One problem I did run into though is the hole to open the stern hatch. The hatch hits the motor and has to be forced open and closed. I'll deal with it for now! Off season project!!


----------



## Gramps50

Clean looking motor hope it runs as good as it looks. I think you'll be happy with it, I have a 20 hp on my 1652 and it will do about 24 mph now that I have all the stuff in it. When I 1st got it I could get 26 out of it but That was just the boat and me.


----------



## gillhunter

Jay,

Great looking motor!! Now you have enough power to take James tubing :LOL2: :LOL2: 

Mike


----------



## Jay415

gillhunter said:


> Jay,
> 
> Great looking motor!! Now you have enough power to take James tubing :LOL2: :LOL2:
> 
> Mike


haha good idea!

Hey Mike got any idea of an easy way to modifying the rear hatch, without doing it over. Carpet won't peel back without destroying it, so I'd have to recarpet the whole piece. I was thinking of just cutting the hole bigger, waterproofing the edge and banding it some type of edge capping with a "U" channel, but I can't think of what beside maybe aluminum. Maybe I should just Aluminum angle and miter it at the corners. Any ideas?

Hmmm! Maybe I could use PVC corner guard and glue it on with a marine silicone. I could probably get it in grey.


----------



## gillhunter

Jay, 

Something like these U-Channels?

https://www.mcmaster.com/#pvc-extrusions/=idj43z

Mike


----------



## Jay415

gillhunter said:


> Jay,
> 
> Something like these U-Channels?
> 
> https://www.mcmaster.com/#pvc-extrusions/=idj43z
> 
> Mike


that looks good


----------



## Jay415

Test run with the new motor went well. I replaced the plugs and changed the lower unit oil. Seems like it might need a little carb work. Wide open was good but putting along it wanted to stall, and when starting to accelerate it wanted to stall. I had to play with the choke when accelerating from a slow. With my son and I I averaged about 25-26mph in a little chop. Fastest I saw on the GPS was 27mph. So all in all I am very happy! When I got home I cleaned out the fuel filter and set the idle screw a tiny bit faster. It seems a little better but that was in my driveway with no load. I'll see how it is tomorrow. If there are any motor guys that have an idea why it is acting the way it is, please chime in! I was thinking carb sludge. Here's a video of a test run with my son.
[youtube]dRRBgs_2pWY[/youtube]


----------



## Jay415

Fishing trip went well got some nice large mouth and smallies. My Buddy and I took a trip to Candlewood lake in CT and had a great day. Between both of us we boated a mixed bag of 28 SM/LM Bass (mostly SM), 3 rockbass, 1 yellow perch, and 1 bluegill. On one part of the lake, baitfish were busting the surface all around the boat, jumping a few inches above the water. Then all activity would cease, then would start again out of no where. It was pretty cool. Pulled a few SM from under the baitfish, but not as many as I expected with the size of the baitfish school jumping. Water temps varied on the lake from 80-85. Most fish were found in 10-20 FOW on outside weed edges, dropoffs and isolated boulders. Found a nice sized boulder on sonar that sat in 17 FOW and topped out at about 13 FOW. Saw a few fish holding to it and pulled 3 SM off of it. It was a very nice day, but hot. My Buddy landed a LM that was under 13" but weighed 1lb 13oz. This thing had a huge belly!

It appeared that someone broke off into a tree with a gold Kastmaster lure and the lure was hanging so the treble hook was just bobbing in the water. Well upon closer inspection a live Bluegill was also hanging from the hook and trying to free himself. I've never seen anything like that. I cleaned up the line and freed the bluegill.

Here are some of the better fish of the day including my PB Smallie;

*4lb 6oz*






*3lb 10oz My PB!!*





*3lb 9oz*





*2lb 11oz*





*2lb 6oz*





*2lb 6oz*





*2lb 5oz.*





*Bluegill we saved*





*1lb 13oz LM under 13"*









[youtube]3ECU1KkdFuk[/youtube]


----------



## gillhunter

Beautiful lake, great looking fish. Must have been a great day =D>


----------



## Jay415

gillhunter said:


> Beautiful lake, great looking fish. Must have been a great day =D>


thanks it was! One of the best days this year! Numbers and size!


----------



## DearJon

Awesome build. Well thought out, and executed. Some nice fish too. 

You mentioned having some trouble finding just the right nav lights for your boat. I put these L.E.D.'s on because they draw very little current and are super bright. Check them out at Ozonium.com.

Also, about the hydrofoil...It will add stability to your boat, and increase lift in the stern. Speed however, will most likely decrease 1-2 mph because of the additional drag created by the hydrofoil itself. You'd think it would lift the boat out of the water, thus creating less drag, but it's just not the case. I think you made the right move going to the 25 horse. Hope you get her tuned up, cleaned out and running right soon.


----------



## Jay415

Thanks! I like those lights a lot! That exactly what I was looking for!

As for the motor I'm happy I got the 25 also. I just hope I chose the right one! At the very least it'll help me make an more educated decision for future purposes!


----------



## SpryGuy

Boat turned put great, congrats on the new motor setup. 

Couple of questions:

1. So did you end up running the fish finder threw the switch panel or did you end up direct wireing it? If you with threw the switch panel does the bilge pump interfer with it? 

2. When you did the spar urethane, did you cover all the sides? I've read some people leaving the underneath side open to allow the wood to breathe.


----------



## BigTerp

Awesome build!! I'm looking to do alot of the same things to mine.


----------



## Jay415

Sorry for the late reply I haven't been on in a while.


SpryGuy said:


> Boat turned put great, congrats on the new motor setup.
> 
> Couple of questions:
> 
> 1. So did you end up running the fish finder threw the switch panel or did you end up direct wireing it? If you with threw the switch panel does the bilge pump interfer with it?


No, not through the switch panel, it goes direct to the fuse panel with the bilge and I don't get any interference. I don't even get interference when I run the TM off that battery.



SpryGuy said:


> 2. When you did the spar urethane, did you cover all the sides? I've read some people leaving the underneath side open to allow the wood to breathe.


Yes all sides were coating 3 coats on each side and 6 on the ends (I did the ends every time I flipped the board) Mornings I'd do one coat and evenings I'd flip it and do the other side.



BigTerp said:


> Awesome build!! I'm looking to do alot of the same things to mine.


Thanks!


----------



## DON75

That's a great looking build! Skillful design and use of materials. Thanks for posting with all the pics and video. Kids have a short attention span and get bored easily and want to move on to another adventure. Keep taking him and you may just influence him to become a lifetime fisherman like his pop. 

What seat mounts did you use and where did you find them?


----------



## Jay415

DON75 said:


> That's a great looking build! Skillful design and use of materials. Thanks for posting with all the pics and video. Kids have a short attention span and get bored easily and want to move on to another adventure. Keep taking him and you may just influence him to become a lifetime fisherman like his pop.


Yea I hear ya. I live on long island and saltwater fishing is more readily avail to me, so I just bought a 20' center console fishing boat. It's something I've wanted for a while and a good one popped up so I jumped on it. My son went out fluking with me and loved it. He was playing with the bait fish in the live well then whole time, catching them in the net or getting me new bait when I needed it. he got to reel in a few too.



DON75 said:


> What seat mounts did you use and where did you find them?


They are swivel-eze, Walmart carries them.


----------



## Jay415

Here's why I haven't been on often.


----------



## trueblue1970

Awesome build...you did a great job. I am looking at the same exact boat, currently use a 1541. Great pics as well from the fishing in Ct. Used to live in Garden City South, LI...miss the area, now in Florida.


----------



## Gators5220

Nice boat man! =D>


----------



## cfh1177

Excellent job on the mod Jay. This gave me some great ideas. Thanks!


----------



## Jay415

cfh1177 said:


> Excellent job on the mod Jay. This gave me some great ideas. Thanks!


Thanks glad to help! This site is awesome!!


----------



## Jay415

Just a new little addition I just did. I have a habit of putting my rod down to do something and leaving the line still in the water. So instead of one day a fish pulling it in the water I decided to put a flush mount rod holder. I used a hole saw and after the pilot bit started I slowly angle the hole saw to match the angle of the mount. Slipped it in and screwed it down. 5 min install and just what I needed!!


----------



## BigTerp

I like the rod holder idea. What holder did you use?


----------



## bguy

I wanted to say it looks great Jay. I do need to say I will be in the future installing those front red and green bow lights. It will get mine off my bow.


----------



## MNHunter505

Quick question...I see that you used 5200 and 4200 for different applications on your build but after reading about 4200, it seems like a better option for metal. Why even use the 5200? (it says its for wood and fiberglass) 
If I just get 4200, can't I just use that?


----------



## BigTerp

I've never used 4200 but have used 5200. From my understanding 5200 is considered permanent and 4200 is not. I used 5200 to seal my solid rivets and bolts when I redid my transom. Made everything water tight, and it's not going anywhere!!


----------



## MNHunter505

oh yea, ur right. Found this on the 3M website, "Formulated to allow for disassembly of parts."

THanks.


----------



## Jay415

BigTerp said:


> I like the rod holder idea. What holder did you use?


https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0024ALB4S/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1364648582&sr=8-1&pi=SL75


----------

